# Im a Traditional artist (for the most part) and I need HELP



## Ship-Wreck (Apr 30, 2008)

It seems that digital artists are preferred. I need to know how to get people to commission me (i really need money for my bills x.x) when my style is traditional. please, suggestions

My art: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/ship-wreck/

My ladder commission auction: http://www.furbuy.com/auctions/1004548.html

HELP


----------



## littleblacksquirrel (May 1, 2008)

If your art is clean and shiny then all you have to do is get it out there.

I'm a traditional artist too, but my art's not up to the standards of most commisioners. It's too sloppy DX
But I looked at your gallery and I don't see why you'd have trouble XD
Find the right audience


----------



## Acisej (May 19, 2008)

Clean and nice traditional can match any digital, especially if you offer to mail them the original, as most scanners tend to devour the beauty of traditional drawings.
Make sure to mention that, and all I can say is just practice a lot to make it match any digital. Mix media together--that helps too! Paints + colored pencil produce WONDERFUL effects you can't get with digital, and think about using tools like toothpicks and whiteout.
Thinking out of the box will help you score with tradional commissions!
Also, try asking people you know--or better yet, don't know--around where you live. A lot of people (especially since you're good) will do the "OMG can you draw *blank*?! I'll pay you!"
Good luck!


----------



## Inky Neko (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm a traditional artist as well, and I have recently started offering commissions. I mix media alot, often one medium can be used to cover the errors made with another, for instance, I've layered tissue paper over an ink spot with modgepodge until it was completely covered.
Also, if you don't offer larger sizes like say, 14x17, you might want to, it'll cost more both for you to buy, and for the person to buy most likely, but they may want something they can easily hang up on their wall. You know like a poster. *shrug*


----------



## QT Melon (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't think digital art is preferred. I do think people might think it is cheaper to get a commission from a digital artist because a person assumes they don't spend as much time or on supplies like a traditional one.

The only other reason people might want a digital image over a traditional one may have to do with shipping costs if they want the original piece, because a digital one you don't have to worry about it unless they want a customized CD


----------



## SlushPuppy (Jun 15, 2008)

Make your scans clean. Show a good composition (don't be afraid to crop the hell out of stuff), sometimes creating a digital mat for eye-breathing is good. Backgrounds. Your art lacks any background. Even if it's just a line that grounds the subject from floating, it will help. 

The 'problem' isn't necessarily with the demand not being for traditional medium. 

The final picture needs to look like the artist is done. Not to say it can't be sketchy, it simply needs to look well planned and thought out, and like effort has been put into it. As if as much has been done to it without being overworked. A LOT of people overwork their pictures, a lot under work them.

Demand for some styles, subjects, artists, media, etc fluctuate. If you want more stuff to sell don't focus on a narrow path. Do many subjects, many different kinds of format, many mediums. But in all that don't lose -you-. YOU are what someone will be interested if you can show your flexibility. A buyer will be wanting art from you because it's you! When working for others don't ask what 'style' they want, just do it in your own special way. If they wanted another artist's style they would have asked that other artist.

And, shout the word far and wide that you'd like to sell art. Don't focus only on commissions, do out nice pages and put those up for sale too, frequently.

Lastly, don't get too discouraged. Just keep making yourself get better and better!


----------



## SlushPuppy (Jun 15, 2008)

Acisej said:


> Clean and nice traditional can match any digital, especially if you offer to mail them the original, as most scanners tend to devour the beauty of traditional drawings.



If someone is buying art, they better as hell receive a physical copy. It doesn't do anyone any good to have a low resolution file of it on a computer.

Who would create for a paying person and never send them the original piece they paid for? The whole point was to own said piece.


----------



## Bankin (Jun 16, 2008)

SlushPuppy said:


> If someone is buying art, they better as hell receive a physical copy. It doesn't do anyone any good to have a low resolution file of it on a computer.
> 
> Who would create for a paying person and never send them the original piece they paid for? The whole point was to own said piece.



A lot of people do make small commissions for stuff like avarts and role playing characters which they only intend to display digitally... its how a lot of people have gotten into doing larger commissions, working their way up.
I do agree with the clean scan thing... if someone's buying over the internet, and only see the finished work once its reached their mailbox, the scanned proofs have to be true to life.


----------



## SlushPuppy (Jun 16, 2008)

I did say buying art. I didn't say buying graphics.


----------



## Bankin (Jun 17, 2008)

SlushPuppy said:


> I did say buying art. I didn't say buying graphics.


Wow, thats cold. But it depends on your definition of art... though I guess art ceases to have a point if everone agrees. Its evolution, good or bad, the definitions of what is and what isnt is constantly shifting.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 17, 2008)

Bankin said:


> Wow, thats cold. But it depends on your definition of art... though I guess art ceases to have a point if everone agrees. Its evolution, good or bad, the definitions of what is and what isnt is constantly shifting.



Context. Read the context. It wasn't a dismissal of it not having artistic value, it is meant that you're buying a piece for the pure sake of it being artistic, not for it being an avatar.


----------



## SlushPuppy (Jun 19, 2008)

Bankin said:


> Wow, thats cold. But it depends on your definition of art... though I guess art ceases to have a point if everone agrees. Its evolution, good or bad, the definitions of what is and what isnt is constantly shifting.



And considering I'm a -graphic- artist for my career, I guess that I just threw my hole life to the 'low arts'. 


Thank you Arshes for being on top of it.


----------

